# 14 blade/leaflet fan leaf pics



## Buba Blend (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi
Hope you enjoy the pictures of this plant just beginning to flower with as many as 14 leaflets on a single fan leaf.
Bill


----------



## GreenLogician (Feb 25, 2016)

woooow that's craycray!


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

welcome


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 26, 2016)

Must be an indica dominate strain? thanks !!!


----------



## GreenLogician (Feb 26, 2016)

What lights, medium, ferts and strain?


----------



## Buba Blend (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi
White castle seeds. This plant and one other took on an indica look while the others are taller with more of a sativa look. Used a 600 watt MH for veg. 400w 600w 400w HPS in a 5x10 area for flower. FF Ocean forest soil. Ferts used so far, only FF organic given a few times. Occasionally given General Organics Cal/Mag, and a few days ago one tbl spoon of FF happy frog bat guano and 1 tbl of Epson salt. Water is 75% RO 25% tap.


----------



## slabhead (Feb 26, 2016)

she's a beauty.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 26, 2016)

nice looks like double layer.i grow lots of indica. most I see is 7 finger.u mite have something special there


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 26, 2016)

Pretty cool. White castle seeds what strain?


----------



## Buba Blend (Feb 26, 2016)

White Castle is from nirvana seeds. F1 hybrid created from White Widow and Ice. Thanks for the likes. Here is a sativa dominant Sterling Haze growing with 11 blades. This plant has at least 6 11 blade fan leaves. The bud pic is a white castle from my last crop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Buba Blend (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is a pic of the original 14 blade fan leaf taken today. The second pic shows a 13 blade leaf in front, and the 14 blade leaf on the opposite side. The next set of leaves are developing a 12 blade on the right and a 14 blade leaf on the left.


----------



## 420monster (Feb 27, 2016)

Is it just me or does nirvana have abundance of harmless mutants lately my 3 node mutant your 14 blade mutant and the guy growing buds off fan leaves (don't know if that was nirvana or not) but still alot of mutants must either be global warming or communism causing this...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 27, 2016)

Obama


----------



## Arris (Feb 27, 2016)

Buba Blend said:


> Here is a pic of the original 14 blade fan leaf taken today. The second pic shows a 13 blade leaf in front, and the 14 blade leaf on the opposite side. The next set of leaves are developing a 12 blade on the right and a 14 blade leaf on the left.


Ya that there be a mutant bro and it is not uncommon as you might think, I have had two plants now with more than 14 fingers.Won't affect the production or thc, That all depends on how you grow. This is strictly a genetic thing. Good luck bro and keep us up to date with pics.


----------



## Buba Blend (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks, I am going to continue this thread in the General Marijuana Growing Forum under the title 14 Blade Leaf Pictures. Another 1st for me, I have a couple of side branch leaves with 10 blades. I'll be adding those pics to the General Marijuana Growing Forum thread.
Bill


----------



## Buba Blend (Jul 8, 2017)

This was my 1st Thread on the day I joined RIU in Feb 2016. Learned a lot since then. At 1st a lot of bad stuff so be careful Newbie's. Takes a long time to know who to listen to on these forums, but once you start to know who to listen to the information becomes extremely useful here.
Just revisiting old threads and giving everyone here a like.
Happy Growing!!!


----------

